# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Aktivitete dhe organizime në Greqi

## rolua

Po e hap prape kete teme mbasi e mbylla paranja 3 muajsh se pash se as nje lloj aktiviteti i ri nuk po behet nga ana jone ne greqi,

Do doja te ftoja Forumistat Shqiptare qe ndodhen ne athine per nje takim te thjesht e te perdicem pa dno nje teme diskutimi te rendesishem.

Ky takimi do behet me vone pasi do kemi pare sa veta kane mundesine te vine ne takim sepse nuk eshte e mire te nisemi prape si radhen e pare qe ishim vetem 5 veta.

Po e le ne doren tuaj organizimin e takimit sa i perket vendit/dates/ores.
thjesht do ju lutesha te deklaroni secili a do vi apo jo.


Faleminderit







""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""Roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""'

----------


## mc-igli

HIP HOP LIVE 

te premten 17 dhjetor ne qytetin VOLOS
shfaqet live grupi MICROFONE SNIPERS .
koncerti do behet ne club ARENA ne oren 21.00

----------


## rolua

:buzeqeshje: 

po mire ketej nga athina kur do na vini?
apo nuk ju pelqene kryeqyteti?


:P




""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roel  i"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""'''  '

----------


## mc-igli

ne athine vlla nuk kemi ndonje lidhje te mire qe te mund te gjeje nje club e te vijme per koncert.. shohim me vone..

sa per informacion kemi erdhur para nja dy vitesh ne athine e kemi kenduar ne pedion tou areos atje ne platia  :buzeqeshje:  kishte nja 500 vete ..ishte shkelqyer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rolua

po mire pse nuk bashkoheni me ndo nje grup tjeter si puna e 2die4 pershembull e te beni nje koncert bashk.....
ka plote clubs edhe vende qe vene shqiptaret per te kenduar....



mendohuni nje here





""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""'r  oeli""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## rolua

Ma ha mendja puna edhe mesimet jane penges per nje takim te forumistave ne athine...
 :buzeqeshje: 

e lem nje takim brenda nentorit diku ne athine?

deklaroni psjesmarjen tuaj qe ta dime sa veta mblidhemi e te dalim per ndo nje kafe...



:0




""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""roeli""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """''

----------


## lenci,

i prshndes te gjith shqiptar ne Greqi,se dhe une kalova disa  vite atje te kendshme,por tani jam ne France,??

----------


## susglob

Spaska fare poste te reja.  Por pse??? E mbaj mend kur jetoja ne Greqi qe mblidheshim grupe grupe te vogla jo shume party te medha si behen ketu ne Amerike.  Nuk beheshin koncerte me kengetare shqiptar.  Ne pergjithesi nuk beheshin mendoj une per arsye rracizmi.  Por lexova nga nja dy persona qe jetojne ne VOlo.  He dh eune ne Volo kam pas jetuar.  Jam ne Amerike prej 6vjetesh por kam jetuar ne Volo prej 10vjetesh.  Keshtu qe sidomos ju nga Volo me shkruani se kam nje mall shuem te madh.  Sado qe seshte vendi im une teenager years i kam kaluar atje.  Keshtu qe kam shume nostalgi per ate vend.

----------


## bispensiero

punoni shumë andej apo qejf gjith kohës??

----------


## mc-igli

Te premten  23 qershor 
ne qytetin Larisa ne Greqi 
live:

MICROFONE SNIPERS 
dhe
ZERAT E PANJOHUR

ne sheshin qendror te qytetit..

----------


## rolua

si vajti koncerti Iglo?kishte sukses?

urime edhe beni ndo nje zhiro ketej nga athina se nuk kemi ndo nje muzike te sakte per te digjuar. :buzeqeshje: 





ciao




""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""  """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## Rakel

geia sas ti nea apo edho ola kala?

----------


## Shtegtari

Ti egine? Pws ta pate?

Unë sot e pashë këtë temën për herë të parë dhe do më pëlqente shumë që të takoheshim një herë shqipot e Athinës.  :buzeqeshje:  

Ti lete?

----------


## rolua

geia sas paides

ckemi si ja kaloni?

kjo teme ka nja dy vjete qe eshte hapur edhe nuk ka pasur suksesin qe duhej se thjeshte nuk para mereshim me te


sa isha ne greqi e beme nje mbledhje per forumistat e athines e u mblodhem nja 6-7 veta.

mundet ta bejme prape po doni.thjesht deklaroni kush mundet e kush jo

mos harroj tju theme.
une qe ne shtator te 2006 kam levizur e kam shkuar ne nje qytete tjeter pak large athines(vancouver - canada) po ne behar do jem ne athine kshu qe do keme mundesine te takohemi... :buzeqeshje: 

si thoni?
tha vgoume i oxi?
filiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  "Roel"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## illirycum

djema existon nje forum shqiptaresh ne athine (ne eksarxeia) i cili eshte shume mire i organizuar.grupi i forumit ka mare me qira nje vend te cili mlidhen shqiptar te rinj ,kan nje tip bari me çmime shume te ulta për sponsorizimin e harxheve mujore,organizojne gjera te ndrzshme si biseda per probleme te ndryshme qe kane rejugjatet,ka dite qe behen party si dhe shikohen ne videowall filma shqiptar ose te huaj.e mira eshte se nuk meren me propagand partiake dhe kshu mundet te shkoj kushdo.ne qofte se interesoheni do mesoj sakt adresen dhe do ja u them.

----------


## Clauss

ja na e thuaj adresen kur te kujtohesh

----------


## illirycum

> ja na e thuaj adresen kur te kujtohesh


do kaloj nje dite te mesoj se si quhet ruga se mbaj mend.

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

> do kaloj nje dite te mesoj se si quhet ruga se mbaj mend.


Forumi i Emigranteve Shqiptar ne athine.
Adr:Spiridhonos Trikupi 43 Eksarhia
Til/faks 210 8848173

----------


## illirycum

> Forumi i Emigranteve Shqiptar ne athine.
> Adr:Spiridhonos Trikupi 43 Eksarhia
> Til/faks 210 8848173


FALEMINDERIT TEPELENE SE ISHA PARA 2 DITEVE DHE HAROVA TE SHIKOJA ADRESEN.

----------


## Peniel

Nga data 15 Qershor - 14 Korrik 2007 do të ketë një ekspozitë eksluzive pikture çdo të Premte dhe të Shtunë nga ora 19:00 - 22:00 në mbrëmje në Qendrën ''PORTA'', ku do të paraqesin krijimet e tyre:


Thoma Bello       

Andi Çomani 

Arben Naço        

Altin Paçeli 

Albert Shena     

Julian Tola

Kristian Zara     

Valbona Çunaku


Stacioni 'Siggru Fiks' me metro dhe stacioni 'Zinnu' me trolin 1, 5, 15, Kukaki.



ns

----------

